# New To Camping And Bought A 2008 Outback Sydney 32Bhdsle



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

We bought a TT 2008 Outback Sydney 32bhdsle. I am new to this and can't wait to start camping and exploring this wonderful United States!

What are the additional options for the LE model? I tried to look online and can not find anything. The dealer had it listed the website and for sale as a 31RQS LE. The markings by the door also stated it was that model. The VIN plate said 32BHDSLE. Looks like we got a better deal then we thought if we go the NADA book value that they had on it!

What are some mods we need to look at doing? Things we need to look at for?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The 31RQS has one slide. The 32BHDS has two slides and is a bit longer. 31RQS has front and rear under storage, 32BHDS has just the front under storage. LE (Limited Edition) models had improved interior decor, fantastic fan, alloy wheels, and few other amenities that seperated it from the other models.

Ensure you have the proper Weight Distribution Hitch with Integral Sway control. You will NEED Equalizer, Reese Dual Cam, or Blue-Ox to name a few.

I had a 31RQS. Loved it! But it is long and needs the anti-sway built into the WDH.

Congratulations (31RQS LE or 32BHDS LE) they are both nice floor plans!

Eric


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

egregg57 said:


> The 31RQS has one slide. The 32BHDS has two slides and is a bit longer. 31RQS has front and rear under storage, 32BHDS has just the front under storage. LE (Limited Edition) models had improved interior decor, fantastic fan, alloy wheels, and few other amenities that seperated it from the other models.
> 
> Ensure you have the proper Weight Distribution Hitch with Integral Sway control. You will NEED Equalizer, Reese Dual Cam, or Blue-Ox to name a few.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's a 32BHDSLE based on the floor plan and dual slides.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jeepers128 said:


> The 31RQS has one slide. The 32BHDS has two slides and is a bit longer. 31RQS has front and rear under storage, 32BHDS has just the front under storage. LE (Limited Edition) models had improved interior decor, fantastic fan, alloy wheels, and few other amenities that seperated it from the other models.
> 
> Ensure you have the proper Weight Distribution Hitch with Integral Sway control. You will NEED Equalizer, Reese Dual Cam, or Blue-Ox to name a few.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's a 32BHDSLE based on the floor plan and dual slides.
[/quote]

You know...this post is useless with out photos!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how the trailer had a sticker by the door indicating it was a 31RQS? Must have been added by the dealer if it was missing or something. The important part is what's on the VIN plate though.....


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

We have the 32BHDS, also 2008, but not the LE version, and we love it. I tow with a Suburban 2500 with 454 gasser. I have a friction sway control that does fine, but would someday like to move up to a WD hitch with the integral sway control.

Enjoy your new to you rig.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

JLWilson717 said:


> We have the 32BHDS, also 2008, but not the LE version, and we love it. I tow with a Suburban 2500 with 454 gasser. I have a friction sway control that does fine, but would someday like to move up to a WD hitch with the integral sway control.
> 
> Enjoy your new to you rig.


 You have a long wheel base. That's good and definatly helps!


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

The VIN is definitely a 32BHDSLE and so is the layout.


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

So we finally get to pick the camper tomorrow. We had them do a PDI and what else should I look at tomorrow on a used TT? The PDI only covers certain items and off the top of my head I can't think of what it covers. Should I take a PDI sheet with me?

Also what items should I buy from the Steal (Dealer)? They gave us $25.00 gift certificate and 15% off. So it want to spend it wisely.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jeepers128 said:


> So we finally get to pick the camper tomorrow. We had them do a PDI and what else should I look at tomorrow on a used TT? The PDI only covers certain items and off the top of my head I can't think of what it covers. Should I take a PDI sheet with me?
> 
> Also what items should I buy from the Steal (Dealer)? They gave us $25.00 gift certificate and 15% off. So it want to spend it wisely.


 Do not bother with the RV starter kit! Get a good sewer line. I have a Rhino and it works very nicely. My blog has a huge list of items in it. Check that out and see if there is anything in there that trips your trigger!

Take your time on the PDI!! Look at the small stuff too!!


----------



## jeepers128 (Jun 30, 2013)

egregg57 said:


> So we finally get to pick the camper tomorrow. We had them do a PDI and what else should I look at tomorrow on a used TT? The PDI only covers certain items and off the top of my head I can't think of what it covers. Should I take a PDI sheet with me?
> 
> Also what items should I buy from the Steal (Dealer)? They gave us $25.00 gift certificate and 15% off. So it want to spend it wisely.


 Do not bother with the RV starter kit! Get a good sewer line. I have a Rhino and it works very nicely. My blog has a huge list of items in it. Check that out and see if there is anything in there that trips your trigger!

Take your time on the PDI!! Look at the small stuff too!!
[/quote]

I am not sure the pdi will help. We have already paid for the camper and its used.


----------

